# Gummed Paper Strip



## Wearsider (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello All

Anyone know of a tutorial for skinning hulls with gummed paper strip?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I've done it, without any tutorial. Frames, stringers, gummed paper, then thin cyanoacrylate painted on top with a cotton wad (done outside in a bit of wind); and finally plastic padding. 
Another, better, paper hull can be made with a negative mould in plasticine and strips of porous paper glued on with the help of a stiff brush and PVA glue (liquid white sticky wood glue) diluted with 40% water. I've done a number of lifeboats and vent cowls that way. With Cyanoacrylate or Epoxy on top it's solid enough for RC.


----------



## Wearsider (Mar 10, 2009)

*Gummed paper Strip*

Thanks Stein. It's for a short hull Destroyer Escort at 1:96 so the Papier Mache method should do alright.


----------

